# Club Adria



## uphighlandway (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,
If you own an ADRIA please join CLUB ADRIA. It is a very active club and run by a small group of volunteers and runs very enjoyable get togethers (currently going to Holland to team up with Adria club there for a week) The chairman (Pete Phillips) and others are extremely helpful and have direct contact with Adria company in Slovenia, so know what is available in the market. Please phone Pete on 07534953205 to join this great club and tell him Dave in Highlands suggested you join.
Look forward to seeing you at an Adria get together


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Cost?

Colin


----------



## uphighlandway (Dec 16, 2010)

*CLUB ADRIA*

THE COST IS :
CLUB MEMBER FEE - £15 ANNUAL PLUS £5 JOINING FEE FOR NEW MEMBERS. YOU WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME AND LOTS OF USEFUL ADVICE AND SUPPORT.


----------

